# cairo-dock no plug-ins were found



## sbshaikh (Jun 18, 2012)

I have installed cairo-dock from the ports and when I try and run it I get an on screen error as follows


```
No plug-in were found.
Plug-ins provide most of the functionnalities of Cairo-Dock (annimations, applets, views, etc).
See [url]http://glx-dock.org[/url] for more information.
Since there is almost no meaning in running the dock without them the application will quit now.
```

Please help me to resolve this problem. Thank *yo*u in advance.


----------



## adamk (Jun 18, 2012)

It's complaining that no plugins were installed. So install the deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins port


----------

